# Planted Fluval Chi 6.6 Filter Switch to Upgrade Q?



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys and gals!
I currently have been running the fluval chi filter/light combo and since I have upgraded the light I bought a Fluval U1 Filter as well to fit the accommodating new cover I will get.

The Fluval Chi's filter has a sponge pad and filter pad while the U has a sponge pad. I have a sunsun filter running with ceramic biomedia running till it comes Tueday and was curious if I can just add the ceramic to the new U1 which I plan to customize by cutting the sponge and adding the ceramics inside. Question is most of my "beneficial" bacteria is in the fluval chi for a month or so and was curious if I can just dump out the old filter and install the biomedia ceramics+new ones to fill in the gap and will sustain the ecosystem.

Or do I have to keep the old one running till the new U1 gets a start, if so how long? What's the best and fastest way to approach this? The stock filter isn't so good I heard so I am not sure. My tank is planted with a betta and two ghosties and has been ever since I got it.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Considering you have a very low bio-load, I think if you just take some of the media from the filter you've got running now and add it to the new filter, you'll be ok. The bacteria also lives in the substrat, so that coupled with the plants and some already seeded media should keep you from having another mini cycle with the new filter.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Considering you have a very low bio-load, I think if you just take some of the media from the filter you've got running now and add it to the new filter, you'll be ok. The bacteria also lives in the substrat, so that coupled with the plants and some already seeded media should keep you from having another mini cycle with the new filter.


Thing is, the filter is big switchable pads. The new filter has a block foam and I plan to cut the bottom off and put ceramic media (the one I'm already running and new ones) Do I just cut it and place it in to fit? And the sponge foam or the foam with carbon and all that stuff?

Bump,
since my bioload is so small would it be okay to not put old media in thew new one and avoid the mini cycle?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

DesignZ said:


> Thing is, the filter is big switchable pads. The new filter has a block foam and I plan to cut the bottom off and put ceramic media (the one I'm already running and new ones) Do I just cut it and place it in to fit? And the sponge foam or the foam with carbon and all that stuff?
> 
> Bump,
> since my bioload is so small would it be okay to not put old media in thew new one and avoid the mini cycle?


Sorry, forgot to check back on this one, haha.

I would say it's best to use some seeded media if you can. Cutting the regular sponge filter would be ok, I think. Ideally you never want to replace all components of your filter at once or you're asking for a mini cycle. Even when you have the filter running for a while, if you need to replace a sponge, be sure you have something in there that also is housing bacteria, maybe two sponges, so you have good bacteria in the filter at all times. 

If you have a bacterial culture product like Seachem Stability, you may be ok with just starting up the new filter, again given the small bio-load. The other option is to run both filters for a while so you don't have to alter the new one at all.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Sorry, forgot to check back on this one, haha.
> 
> I would say it's best to use some seeded media if you can. Cutting the regular sponge filter would be ok, I think. Ideally you never want to replace all components of your filter at once or you're asking for a mini cycle. Even when you have the filter running for a while, if you need to replace a sponge, be sure you have something in there that also is housing bacteria, maybe two sponges, so you have good bacteria in the filter at all times.
> 
> If you have a bacterial culture product like Seachem Stability, you may be ok with just starting up the new filter, again given the small bio-load. The other option is to run both filters for a while so you don't have to alter the new one at all.


It's alright aha, I thought the part with carbon/cotton part would be better? I mean I have something with bacterial that'll stop the cycle but doesn't beneficial bacteria grow inside the aquarium as well?


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

DesignZ said:


> It's alright aha, I thought the part with carbon/cotton part would be better? I mean I have something with bacterial that'll stop the cycle but doesn't beneficial bacteria grow inside the aquarium as well?


The black sponge with the large holes all through it would be better. That's the biological filter that's designed to house bacteria, the other is just a fine filter stitched to a carbon pad, minimal bacterial colonization.

Bacteria do grow on the substrate and such, so that helps too. I really think all things considered here you'll be fine. Hook up that new filter, maybe toss in some of the bacteria starter just to be safe, and use old media or don't (you seem hesitant to use the old stuff since you would have alter the new filter). I think it'll all work out.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> The black sponge with the large holes all through it would be better. That's the biological filter that's designed to house bacteria, the other is just a fine filter stitched to a carbon pad, minimal bacterial colonization.
> 
> Bacteria do grow on the substrate and such, so that helps too. I really think all things considered here you'll be fine. Hook up that new filter, maybe toss in some of the bacteria starter just to be safe, and use old media or don't (you seem hesitant to use the old stuff since you would have alter the new filter). I think it'll all work out.


Aha I only say I'm hesitant because the filter....blowss.....like a lot. A lot of the biological bacteria is barely if non exsistant at all on the old one. Its like crystal clean T_T because most of the gunk foes into the cotton/carbon intake first as its like SUPER thick and doesn't let any bacteria even begin. The reason the new filter is better, is because with the new sponge modification I have an actual biomedia that is guaranteed to work as the ceramics are bacteria loving items just in case the sponge isn't that good (It's hella thick though) Thanks for the help man! Btw is there any better cheap test kits out there with all the basics? I'm running out and master kit tester is running 35-50 dollars online and in store round me.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Well I used to use the stock filter on my Chi, but also decided to switch cause yes, it does suck. My experience with it was I did an intense tank maintenance where I did a small water change after having swapped out both the black sponge and the carbon pad thing at the same time. I had a mini cycle that nearly cost me some fish, luckily I was there and saw the fish struggling and took care of it. In the future, all I changed was the carbon pad every few months along with a small water change and I never experienced a mini cycle again.

I do think having the sponge and the ceramic media will be good.

And as far as test kits go, I just have the API Freshwater Master kit. I bought it over a year ago and still haven't run out. I think it's a good investment and probably the cheaper option as test kits go.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> Well I used to use the stock filter on my Chi, but also decided to switch cause yes, it does suck. My experience with it was I did an intense tank maintenance where I did a small water change after having swapped out both the black sponge and the carbon pad thing at the same time. I had a mini cycle that nearly cost me some fish, luckily I was there and saw the fish struggling and took care of it. In the future, all I changed was the carbon pad every few months along with a small water change and I never experienced a mini cycle again.
> 
> I do think having the sponge and the ceramic media will be good.
> 
> And as far as test kits go, I just have the API Freshwater Master kit. I bought it over a year ago and still haven't run out. I think it's a good investment and probably the cheaper option as test kits go.


Ah alright just ran out of those quickly. I need a new one I guess, tank seems fine, both shrimps are still good and one got healthier it seems. I put the ceramic on the top and the sponge on the bottom as the propeller is just out in the open on the bottom T_T. Works fine everything looks good and installed me some ludwigia repens. Tank is looking mediumly planted, but to others I would consider not.


----------

